# Redfish at pickens



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

I know i haven't posted in some time but today was a great day fishing. Started off fishing for spainish but that was a bust. I fished from the beach throw at structure with half alive shrimp. My setup was 7 ft rod 3000 size reel 12lb test big game and 15 lb leader with a #4 owner circle hook to a vmc 1/0 circle hook. First cast was under pier and hooked up on a nice black snapper. Second fish was a nice 16 inch redfish. Third fish 20.5 inch redfish with someones wire leader in the mouth of the beast. Hooked up on another small red 16 inches. Hooked up on lady fish and broke off at leader. I also tried to put a young fisherman on some reds but not a lot of success, soory bud maybe next time.


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

My photo of proof.


----------



## TheRide135 (Sep 6, 2016)

*Redfish*

Nice


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Suppertime.:thumbup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Way ta catch up some fresh eats!!! Congrats on a successful day!


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Nice job!


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Good work


----------

